# Two 2nd place Open Legs



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Deejay got two 2nd place Open Legs, this weekend.
In the 2nd trial we tied for 1st place, and had to do a run off.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Deejay!! Way to go!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Deejay. Way to Go!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Brian and DeeJay... Awesome Job!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good job you two!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Ok, now I see what you guys did to get the ribbons. Great job to both of you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! 

This mean you are ready to start a real dog sport and train in agility?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Way to go, Brian and Deejay!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Brain and Deejay! Looks like quite a few successes in Open lately!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats! What a handsome hunk of a dog!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats to you and Deejay!!!







.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awseome job Deejay and Brian!!!!


----------

